
Show HN: Extract text from any pdf in the browser - blaydator
https://textractor.app/
======
blaydator
Hi Hackers,

Often I get pdfs which I want to extract text from and paste it somewhere
else. Not all PDFs are always well constructed and a lot of them are scanned
ones. Unfortunately Mac's Preview or other classic PDF viewers can not extract
text from those.

So I have built a minimalist website to extract text from any PDFs, scanned
ones as well. It uses OCR to extract text and the user can highlight specific
areas on the document to extract from. The extraction is made locally by the
browser thanks to the awesome Tesseract.js library.

I would love to have your feedback before adding more features (zoom setting,
improve areas selections, png/jpeg support, mobile support, offline support,
...).

~~~
saradhi
We do a lot of this. Honestly, better than what I thought after seeing the
title (there are many alike posts). Slick interface. Do not worry about the
mobile support - the mobile traffic, not even 3%, does not come for extraction
service, they may visit for info, nothing more than that.

~~~
blaydator
Thanks ! Yes I hope title doesn't feel clickbait too much, but I haven't find
something else to describe it simply.

